# كهربائية الدراجة النارية



## inverterman (3 مارس 2011)

اقدم بين ايديكم الدائرة كهربائية للدراجة النارية .......اتمنى ان تنال اعجابكم:78:


----------



## هند هلالى (3 مارس 2011)

ممكن شرح ليها


----------



## inverterman (4 مارس 2011)

اختي العزيزة ...............لا تحتاج الى اي شرح الدائرة واضحة حيث هنالك سوج وماكنيت وريكتيفاير والباقي توصيلات مع مصابيح كهربائية والدائرة توضح الربط بين ما ذكرته


----------



## راشد اول (10 سبتمبر 2012)

اشكرك اخى ونرجو المزيد فى هذا الموضوع


----------



## hussien95 (3 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## eng_ mahmoud (6 أبريل 2014)

مشكور


----------



## mhame55 (28 نوفمبر 2014)

:75::75:


----------

